# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flor de Malva.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, la naturaleza esconde unos secretos digno de ver y muy difícil de imaginar.
Todos sabemos lo que es una malva y todos hemos escuchado la frase criar malvas ¿ pero realmente conocemos dicha planta ? mejor dicho la flor de una malva.
Os subo unas fotos de como la vemos y después de los estambres, anteras y polen.











Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Conocerla la conocemos. Incluso algunos sabemos de las propiedades de sus raíces, pero tan de cerca... ni conviviendo con ellas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

"Con tanto zoom", son aún más bellas.
Muchas gracias  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo las últimas fotos de este tema, espero que os haya gustado.









Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

